# Waxamomo? Trusted?



## flawless1987 (May 3, 2011)

I'm going to be putting in an order today and would just like to know that they are trusted?

Thank you


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Ordered loads of stuff from them before, great guys. One of my pots of wax was damaged in transit so I emailed them a picture and they send me out another one FOC


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Chris is awesome. Used him many a time and never had one issue. I even missed the delivery cut off once and he still got it to me next day. 

Can't recommend his service enough.

Hows that for you


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes, they are trusted.. all the traders do thier best on here imo.

chris is a top guy aswell :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Bought loads of stuff from these through Amazon.
Excellent service and speedy delivery, I always look for these when I need anything now.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We trust Chris at Waxamomo so much we gave him healthy credit terms... he's a Triple A credit rated scouser!!! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> We trust Chris at Waxamomo so much we gave him healthy credit terms... he's a Triple A credit rated scouser!!! :lol:


NO WAY!!

there must be a statue of him somewhere i scouseland for that :lol: :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> We trust Chris at Waxamomo so much we gave him healthy credit terms... he's a Triple A credit rated scouser!!! :lol:


Is that "Triple A (Scouser)", so qualified with him being a scouser? :lol:

Indeed OP, waxamomo have been great when I've used them... are we allowed to mention the free sweet? Or does that ruin the surprise?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well the surprise is ruined now lol


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've heard it all now!

As for his service, very good. I've had free pots of wax from him too


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> NO WAY!!
> 
> there must be a statue of him somewhere i scouseland for that :lol: :lol:


There was but someone nicked it. 

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Dodo Factory said:


> There was but someone nicked it.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


PMSL!!! brilliant!!
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

chris is spot on mate, he even let me pick up from him personally as it was last thing on a friday when i ordered (needed the stuff for early sat morning)... great service,


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> There was but someone nicked it.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


You have gone to far. I'm gonna buy zymol instead of dodo now.  an I'm telling woodybeefcake what you said as well :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

silverback said:


> You have gone to far. I'm gonna buy zymol instead of dodo now.  an I'm telling woodybeefcake what you said as well :lol:


:lol: just put the statue back SB and we will all pretend it never happened


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just for future reference, in case anyone else feels the need to post a similar thread: any business you see advertising on Detailing World is here because they are a trusted and professional company, and the fact that we've agreed terms with each for their sponsorship should tell you that they are perfectly trustworthy to deal with :thumb: 

Thanks


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Only just seen this thread, my heart sank at the title thinking i'd let someone down 

Thanks to everyone for the kind words :thumb:

As for you Dom, well what can I say, i'm just pretending to be nice for now until you give me a really big credit limit, then i'm going bust and moving to Spain :devil:

Oh and i'm taking my statue with me......yes I did rob my own statue :lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol: i bet you did rob it yourself..

its in his living room :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I saw this thread going a different direction even half way through. Glad its all taken in good spirit... lol

Glad I used paypal now i know chris is a scouse!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> I saw this thread going a different direction even half way through. Glad its all taken in good spirit... lol
> 
> Glad I used paypal now i know chris is a scouse!


:lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

PaulN said:


> I saw this thread going a different direction even half way through. Glad its all taken in good spirit... lol
> 
> Glad I used paypal now i know chris is a scouse!


Yeah but that bottle of Festool polish wasn't what you thought it was inside


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

spoken like a true scouser..

it was actually baby lotion in your bottles..


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Yea i once put an order in just for the free sweeties 

about to get another one in too worder if i can get some free wax this time

:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Pmsl @ statue

I cant praise Chris highly enough. Ordered a Kranzle online recently, had a problem with the payment page, phoned Chris, all sorted out no prob. He told me that because I'm in Aberdeen his courier didn't do next day delivery this far north, which wasnt a problem at all for me. However, came home from work next day to find the Kranzle waiting for me, delivered within 24 hours of order. Can't ask for better service :thumb:

Never got a sweet though!  He obviously knows that I'm fat enough already :lol:


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

cotter said:


> Pmsl @ statue
> 
> I cant praise Chris highly enough. Ordered a Kranzle online recently, had a problem with the payment page, phoned Chris, all sorted out no prob. He told me that because I'm in Aberdeen his courier didn't do next day delivery this far north, which wasnt a problem at all for me. However, came home from work next day to find the Kranzle waiting for me, delivered within 24 hours of order. Can't ask for better service :thumb:
> 
> Never got a sweet though!  He obviously knows that I'm fat enough already :lol:


Thanks for the feedback and kind words :thumb:

Sorry about the sweet, Kranzles come in the sealed boxes and so I leave them that way, I could have put one through the carrying handle though, never thought of that  I'll put two in with your next order


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yada yada yada blah blahh... never mind all this bumming  , is this any good http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=brchho ?

My Miltek looks great polished up but doesnt seem to last dunno if its the heat or that.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: just put the statue back SB and we will all pretend it never happened


oh,alright then :wall: but it was going to be sold for scrap so everton could throw the money into there £8.70 transfer kitty :lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I'd not heard of them till recently when I was desperate to try a few new DJ products, ordered placed and delivery received before some of the chosen received there freebies for trial direct from Dodo.

For first impressions its hard to beat that service.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nowt wrong with our Chris.:thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

free sweets with every order?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

clarkey1269 said:


> free sweets with every order?


Yep:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

chris i haven't got my sweetie the last 10 orders.. will i get 11 in my next order :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i love all the little touches from detailing websites.free sweets with your order from waxamomo and a nice hand written letter from CYC etc,really nice touch and as a consumer i think its the little things that make you return to shops.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

I have another order from Chris on its way, they are excellent.

Greg


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Yeah but that bottle of Festool polish wasn't what you thought it was inside


Gulp........ What have I corrected half my boxster with then? Lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Gulp........ What have I corrected half my boxster with then? Lol


t cut :lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

^^^^ Bad man:lol:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Flawless1987. Yes top guys but a bit of advice depending on how many children you have depends on how many orders you will have to give Waxamomo, as he only puts one sweet in every box Think someone had a free piece of clay once or was it a chew


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Used wax a **** many a time highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Used them a couple of times, always happy with the service


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

ITHAQVA said:


> Used wax a **** many a time highly recommended :thumb:


Think that nick name has stuck mate but cant bring my self to say it:speechles


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

chillly said:


> Think that nick name has stuck mate but cant bring my self to say it:speechles


Ive got a few gay mates, they would love me to wax em, but my bread aint buttered that way


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Obviously stated before but Chris and the Waxamomo crew are hard to fault.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

CraigQQ said:


> t cut :lol:


lol didnt see that coming.......


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

PaulN said:


> lol didnt see that coming.......


lol :spam:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, Waxamomo are totally trust worthy, just don't sell to him, he will haggle like a good un   ..


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

flawless1987 said:


> I'm going to be putting in an order today and would just like to know that they are trusted?
> 
> Thank you


Shouldn't they be?


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

I hope they are trusted as they are on here..although my first order went through 10 days ago and I still have no products and no reply to my email or answer phone message left with them...? I would contact them on the 'traders' section but they don't seem to be on there..


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Gleams said:


> I hope they are trusted as they are on here..although my first order went through 10 days ago and I still have no products and no reply to my email or answer phone message left with them...? I would contact them on the 'traders' section but they don't seem to be on there..


I made an order two days ago and it was delivered today. I think they can be trusted.

You should of got a UPS tracking number. You can see the status on the UPS website.


----------



## joelee (Nov 28, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> yada yada yada blah blahh... never mind all this bumming  , is this any good http://www.waxamomo.co.uk/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=brchho ?
> 
> My Miltek looks great polished up but doesnt seem to last dunno if its the heat or that.


I have had a milteck exhaust and the best thing I found was dodo metal polish off Chris it works a treat on them.

I could not recommend Chris enough he is always on the end of the phone if I am stuck for anything and spends alot of time talking with me on the best way to do things and products to use and drops things to get stuff to me.


----------

